# need DTG manufacturer in the US who will deal with UK client



## jhr44 (Feb 8, 2007)

I started this quest in the intro section, but have been advised that the section is not top of the viewing list, so will repeat the thread of request again. We are in the UK and looking to enter the DTG aspect of your craft in a small way for the present. We are having some trouble sourcing equipment as we have had no response from the only European manufacturer, it seems their hardware has some problems, so we are looking to the USA for supplies. We are seeking advice regarding any US manufacturer who can offer some representation in the UK or Europe with regard to machinery, consumables and support. John and Clare R.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You could contact some of the manufacturers directly like screenprinters.net (makers of the T-JET) or DTGAmerica.com (vendors of the DTG Kiosk) and see if they have any distributors in your area.

That would probably be the fastest way to get a direct answer from the source.


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

I believe they will have the Flexi-Jet at some European shows this year.

Eric


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

i would go with a company that has a distributor in your area and not have to deal with someone over seas


----------



## jhr44 (Feb 8, 2007)

Many thanks to all who have taken trouble to reply. We have already made approach to DTG Kiosk Co, but so far no response.Will have to try and track down other manufacturers. Contributor "Eric" mentions some European shows, we were not aware of these, are there any in UK? these would be an ideal start point to compare all relevant factors about hardware. Does anyone over your side know of anyone in the UK presently involved in DTG production? Most pleased to discover "Forums" site and quite certain it will be a great help in our quest to get started. John and Clare R.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

Found the link for the dealers for USSIT, seems like they have 20 european dealers U.S. Screen Print and Inkjet Technology - Dealer Network


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The only European shows that I know of is FESPA in Berlin in early June and I believe Images Magazine might have one as well. I believe FESPA has a digital show as well, but I think it is more for the large format printing. Try to find these companies and see if anything comes up. Usually, the magazines will know about all the shows.


----------



## gmax21 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi John,

If your looking for the DTG Distributors for T-jet or Kiosk, then here they are:

UK T-jet distributor
Cadlink

I contacted these first, never received a reply, so complained to Screen Printers about their distributor, I got a very fast response then, however by that time I had already gone a head with YES LTD.

UK DTG Kiosk Distributors - Very hard to find in search engines

DTG Kiosk

If you call them, then just Say Tim sent you (If they ask who I am, just mention I'm the one whom had the print head problems recently), I don't get commission, but if you read my other thread then you'll know why. Ask for Mark he's one of the better ones there.

They also do the larger machines if required.

If you wish you may want to view my other post about my experience with these.

Here are more details for YES LTD

Your Embroidery Services Ltd
Meden Road
Boughton Ind Est South
Boughton
Notts NG22 9ZD

Tel: 01623 863343
Fax: 01623 863345

Despite my experience with their director, I do believe their support guys are top notch.

Take care


----------



## jolafrancis (May 7, 2006)

There is a UK show forthcoming, Printwear & Promotion, if i remember correctly it is the 1st weekend in March @ the NEC Birmingham, I am aware that YES, the UK DTG agent will be there.

Hope this has helped some


----------

